# dtg printer under $500?



## lrfowler (Jan 2, 2020)

Hello America ( and parts of Europe and Asia)
What is the best DTG printer for under $500?


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

No such thing.


----------



## jimdtg (Oct 29, 2013)

Even with DIY, you have to pay more than 1k to get a DTG printer.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

lrfowler said:


> What is the best DTG printer for under $500?


A used conversion with a clogged print head... 
DTG is an expensive printing method.


----------



## DollarSeed (Mar 4, 2021)

lrfowler said:


> Hello America ( and parts of Europe and Asia)
> What is the best DTG printer for under $500?


The cheapest DTG Printers run in multiple thousands of dollars. You may find a "Cheap" model for around $5500.00 and they go all the way into hundreds of thousands of dollars. Look into Unijet printers, specifically the icolor 550 which retails for around $3600. That will be the closest you will get for the money. But then you'll have to spend a more to purchase a heat press to transfer them onto your garments. Johnson Plastics has the best prices around for a reseller of them.


----------

